# Red Sea Max C-series



## Bushz (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi everyone
I looking into starting my first salt water tank and was wondering how many of you are using the products from Red Sea. I would like to know if you recommend them and which unit do you own.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi there and welcome to the forum.

To be honest with you, I have no experience with the Red Sea setups. 

I would recommend you look on craiglist and find a reef ready tank local to you, you may find one that comes with a stand. Reason I say this is you can pick up tanks for next to nothing (bigger is better in saltwater, so keep that in mind)

Also take things REALLY slow, dont rush into saltwater, things can go wrong very quick, its worth spending the money on getting good equipment from the get go rather than having to spend to upgrade later on.

If you require any more help / info then please don hesitate to ask, our members are knowledgeable in saltwater and will be more than happy to help.


----------

